# Introducing Mafia!



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Mafia's pedigree:Line-breeding for the progency of Hardy Daniel Bohemia and Evelyn z Michalkinej zahrady 























































Her parents & I :wub:


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I love her feisty little face, you're going to have fun with her!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She is so adorable and I love her name. I also like what you posted about her on FB lol!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Jenn  I can't wait until she grows up and the 3-5 on Tom z PS shines.  She's already a spitfire...lol.

LaRen, Thank you! Which post specifically? Haha!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kamahi said:


> Thanks Jenn  I can't wait until she grows up and the 3-5 on Tom z PS shines.  She's already a spitfire...lol.
> 
> LaRen, Thank you! Which post specifically? Haha!


The one where she bit you and then humped your hand! :laugh:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I wish you had a signature, I always forget your other female's name! :crazy:


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Bahahaha!! She's something else, I swear lol. She did a bark & hold on the toilet brush this morning :crazy:

Tosca!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kamahi said:


> Bahahaha!! She's something else, I swear lol. She did a bark & hold on the toilet brush this morning :crazy:
> 
> Tosca!


LOL, I would love to see that!

Yes, Tosca! I like the names you choose for your dogs!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> LOL, I would love to see that!
> 
> Yes, Tosca! I like the names you choose for your dogs!


I'll try to get a video if she does it again!  

Aw, thank you!! I put a lot of thought into a name before the pup is even home, lol.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Spitfire!  Love it!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kamahi said:


> I'll try to get a video if she does it again!
> 
> Aw, thank you!! I put a lot of thought into a name before the pup is even home, lol.


I love your new signature!!!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful pup and pics!!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She is darling! And now you have a siggy!!!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Very, VERY CUTE little pup!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful puppy! I can see where she gets it from, parents are gorgeous!


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow Beautiful pup and dogs!!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

What a cutie!!! Doesn't help my puppy fever at all, that's for sure. The parents are stunning as well, can't wait to see how she grows up.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you all! 

Rei, I'll post updates as she grows!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

She is soo cute!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

oh my goodness , what a face, what an expression . 
you should have lots and lots of fun with that little one.
wishing you all the best of good luck and success


----------

